# Long day solo in the yak



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Im fishing the yangler snapper tournament so I had some big snapper on the mind.

The beach was beautiful but beyond a mile it was NASTY.

I headed towards a new run over that was 3 miles out, in the slop it took me over two hours to get there. Once there, I found out that I must have wrote the coordinates down wrong because I didnt mark anything! 

The bobos where thick and so were the kings. I caught three kings and two bobos before I stopped trolling because it was taking me forever to get to the spot. When I stopped to fight a fish Id be blown back ten minutes worth of peddling!

The snapper were finicky. They were there but wanted cigs and unfortunately I just loaded up with mostly hardtails instead of mostly cigs. I managed one at 26.5" and several in the 20-24" range but the baby snapper were out in force today.

I kept one 22" snapper. I also managed a 24" grouper and a couple of 29" cobia.

I was on the water for 9 hrs.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice pics some days are tougher but still looks good to me


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Hell yeah brother!!!! You are living the life im super jealous. Nice fish!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Forgot the grouper pic.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Heck yeah, nice haul!


----------



## caim (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice catch. We are planning on going out sat. What made it so sloppy out there?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Long day but made purty good of it!!!!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job Jason. Looks like a very action packed day compared to my last few trips. Good fish man.


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Nice pics. Looks like you had a good day.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and an equally nice set of pictures. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## scaly neck (Jul 19, 2009)

*Great Job*

Nice job,,,, awesome fish.....:thumbup:


----------

